# Is HP DV5-1015tx or Dell XPS M1530 Better Choice?



## unni (Aug 22, 2008)

I was planning to buy Dell XPS M1530 and I have been waiting for about 3 months so that they will start giving nVidia 9600M GT and Centrino 2 (and hopefully Ubuntu too). I was running out of patience, still I decided to wait. 2 days ago, I saw an ad of an HP dv5 laptop and decided to check out. Yesterday, I went to an HP store (in Bengaluru) and its specs have put me in a confusing loop over whether I should buy XPS or dv5. The specs (according to the laptop shop) are as below:


*Model Name*: HP Pavillion DV5-1015TX
*Processor*: Intel Core 2 Duo P7350 (2.0 GHz, 2MB L2 Cache, 1066 MHz FSB, Enhanced StepSpeed Technology)
*Chipset*: Intel PM45 Express Chipset
*Memory*: 3 GB PC2-6400 DDR2 (800 MHz)
*Graphics*: nVidia GeForce 9600M GT 512 MB dedicated graphics, upto 1791 MB TAG memory
*HDD*: 250 GB Serial ATA, 150 MB/sec @ 5400 rpm - HP ProtectSmart HDD Protection
*Optical Drive*: 8x SuperMulti LightScribe Double Layer (8.5 GB) DVD +RW/ +R Writer
*Display*: 15.4" Widescreen (WSXGA) with Flush Glass Screen
*OS*: Microsoft Windows Vista Premium Home Edition SP1 (32 bit)
*Bluetooth*: Integrated Buletooth 2.0 HP module
*Wireless* *LAN*: Intel WiFi Link 5100 Wireless AGN
*Speakers*: Altec Lansing Stereo Speakers
*Digital Media Reader*: 5 in 1 (Secure Digital, SDIO, Multi-media card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro and xD picture card
*Modem*: Integrated 56K Modem
*TV Tuner*: Hybrid TV Tuner Card (Inbuilt)
*Special Features*: Expansion Port 3, 2 stereo headphone jacks/line out, Digital Dual Array Microphones, 3 USB 2.0 ports, 1 IEEE 1394a port (4 pins), 1 S-video TV-Out, 1 RJ-11, 1 RJ-45, 1 DC power in, 1 VGA out, Kensington lock slot, HP Quickplay, HP Mobile ExpressCard Remote Control, Integrated VGA Webcam, Interactive backlit media controls, Next Gen Express Card/54 slot, Fingerprint reader, 3D DriveGuard HDD Protection
*Software*: MS OneNote, Cyberlink DVD Suite, Quickplay for Windows ver 3.7, Cyberlink Youcam, Muvee AutoProducer Basic Edition, HP Games, HP Photosmart Essential, Digital Persona Finger Print Reader
Carry case
Free Wi-Music Receiver, Optical mouse, pendrive, etc.
*Warranty*: 1 year limited global warranty

*Price: *Rs. 62990/- excluding tax (66k aprox. including tax)


My main concerns are as follows:
1. I cannot find this model listed in HP's India site. Also, a Google search gives only HP's Russian site giving this model. The guy at the HP shop told that this model came only 20 days ago. Will I be taking a risk if I purchase this?
2. Is the processor powerful enough for HD video encoding? I will be pruchasing a HD handycam sometime in the future and I want the lappy to be powerful enough to handle it. (Not sure whether this dv5 model has HDMI output.)
3. Just because it has Centrino 2, will the lappy allow me to switch between onboard and discrete graphics?
4. Is the display resolution a good choice for watching movies and playing games?
5. Does the 9600M GT have DDR2 or DDR3 memory?
6. And most importanly, how does this compare with XPS M1530?


Please give your thoughts on this. I am unable to take a decision on whether I should wait for some more time for the XPS or whether I should buy this.


----------



## acewin (Aug 22, 2008)

well me too, as I was awed when I saw this in ezone, bangalore.
You can say its big buy against Dell XPS. and the config it has got I can say you can go for it.
Also the proccy is 7350 and not 7530

HP products in market and site as usual are different huh,
as for the DDR2 or DDR3 I think it is DDR2

BTW the config is real just search with 1015tx specification.
I was led into Hongkong site, LOL. and then forum.notebookreview, where I found many of guys have this there.


----------



## furious_gamer (Aug 22, 2008)

You can go for HP one as it look like a real competitor for Dell XPS... 
9600M GT... its DDR3 so dont worry abt that


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 22, 2008)

Hp.... far better qlty product than the xps..


----------



## AshwinDR (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi Dude,
   I also stay in bengaluru and am searching for a laptop with kind of 256MB graphics card and good peocessor and RAM as i need the same for using Animation softwares such as MAYA and so on.

But i checked out the compaq's recent model which is the same as HP in all the options but graphics card being 256MB dedicated and surpricingly price 49,990 + taxes and i know a place in bangalore where you can get the same for around 50k with taxes and credit card too. So i feel this is an absolutely steal but would like to have responses from others as far as performance of compaq laptops are concerned and about the graphics card 9200M GS.

One more point there is an offer for students too for which u can get any one of the below gift options too.

Gift Options available for you with all CQ Compaq Presario Notebook or HP Pavilion Notebook PCs
*a) Backpack + Creative MP3 player with inbuilt speakers (Student to pay handling charges of  Rs. 999)
b) Backpack + Wifi music receiver (Student to pay handling charges of payment Rs.999)
c) Backpack + Wifi headphone (Student to pay handling charges of payment Rs.1299)*


Here is the config details
Processor type
Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P7350 
• 2.0 GHz, 3 MB L2 Cache, 1066 MHz FSB 
Operating system installed
Genuine Windows Vista® Home Basic
Standard memory
3072 MB
Memory type
DDR2 800 MHz
Memory layout
(1 x 2048 MB + 1 x 1024 MB)
Maximum memory
Supports up to 8GB DDR2 memory
Internal drivesInternal hard disk drive
250 GB
Hard disk controller
SATA Hard Disk Drive
Hard disk drive speed
5400 rpm
Optical drive type
SuperMulti 8X DVD±R/RW with Double Layer Support
System featuresMemory card device
5-in-1 integrated Digital Media Reader for Secure Digital cards, MultiMedia cards, Memory Stick, Memory Stick Pro, or xD Picture cards
Modem
High speed 56K modem
Network interface
Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN
Wireless technologies
802.11b/g WLAN
Wireless capability
Bluetooth® wireless networking
External I/O ports
3 USB 2.0 (3rd shared with eSATA port), 1 HDMI, eSATA Combo, 1 VGA, 1 RJ-11, 1 RJ-45, Expansion Port 3, 1 headphone-out, 1 mic-in, Consumer IR, AC adapter, Integrated Fingerprint reader
Expansion slots
1 ExpressCard/54 Slot (also supports ExpressCard/34)
Display size
14.1" Diagonal WXGA High-Definition HP BrightView Widescreen Display
Display resolution
1280 x 800
Video adapter
NVIDIA GeForce 9200M GS
Video RAM
256 MB dedicated memory
Speakers and microphone
Altec Lansing® speakers
Keyboard
101 key compatible keyboard
Pointing device
Touch Pad with On/Off button and dedicated vertical Scroll Up/Down pad
Power supply type
90 W AC Power Adapter
Dimensions / weight / warrantyWeight
From 2.40 kg
Dimensions (W x D x H)
33.4 cm (L) x 23.7 cm (W) x 3.3 cm (min H) / 4.0 cm (max H)
Warranty statement
1 year, parts and labour

Regards
Ashwin


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 22, 2008)

@ Ashwin, what's the model's exact name and price?


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 22, 2008)

@ashwin...

yea..compaqs and hp with same config do come in 2 diff price.....though the same company...

the reason is build qlty..u have to use them both together to identify it...HP's provide a very high component qlty and design(not just cosmetic...the cooling too) than compaqs....period....

so its better to buy the  HP if u can...


----------



## unni (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Please give me a reply for the following:

2. Is the processor powerful enough for HD video encoding? I will be pruchasing a HD handycam sometime in the future and I want the lappy to be powerful enough to handle it. (Not sure whether this dv5 model has HDMI output.)

3. Just because it has Centrino 2, will the lappy allow me to switch between onboard and discrete graphics?

4. Is the display resolution a good choice for watching movies and playing games?


----------



## AshwinDR (Aug 22, 2008)

The Model Name is Compaq CQ45-137TX Laptop and the laptop's price is 49,990 + taxes(4%).

I will check out the build quality from ezone and post my views on the same.

Regards
Ashwin

The dv5 model has one hdmi port in it.

You can see its complete configuration in the below mentioned link.

*www.cyberpark4u.com/laptops/hp-pavilion/Pavilion dv51015TX.html

Regards
Ashwin

And the link for the compaq laptop is as below
*www.cyberpark4u.com/laptops/compaq-presario/Presario CQ45-137TX.html

Check out the review for the HP one, it quite nice too

*www.notebookcheck.net/Short-Review-HP-Pavilion-dv5-1032eg-Entertainment-Notebook.10729.0.html


----------



## unni (Aug 22, 2008)

AshwinDR said:


> The dv5 model has one hdmi port in it.
> 
> You can see its complete configuration in the below mentioned link.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. The configuration link and the review are great. I think I am closer to making my decision (in favour of XPS) because of the following points from the review:
1. The built-in nVidia GeForce 9600M GT with 400 MHz 'fast' GDDR2 is about as powerful as its predecessor, the 8600M GT with GDDR3.
2. The 3DMark 06 benchmark result is, e.g., more or less identical to the one of the older Dell XPS M1530.
3.The average brightness of 158 cd/m² of this reflecting display is only sufficient for indoor operation. The resolution of 1280x800 pixel is also not outstanding high.


----------



## AshwinDR (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey Unni,

   If you are buying xps 1530, let me know the best price and where you are getting from. I will also update the price if i find any good bargains. But i have heard tata CHROMA in Eva Mall gives u a good deal for Dell laptops. 

Regards
Ashwin


----------



## unni (Aug 22, 2008)

I will be buying XPS only after they start giving Centrino 2 and 9600GT. Anyway, I will be paying a visit to some shops in Bengaluru tomorrow (Saturday). I will give you a price list on Monday.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 22, 2008)

The key difference between Dell XPS and HP is that the former offers you a very strong and powerful CPU and a Decent GPU, while the later offers you a decent CPU and a powerful GPU.

Your choice should depend upon the WORK you plan to do with the laptop.

If light gaming is enough, and your primary concern is fast HD video encoding, NEITHER would be a good choice and I would instead advice you to go for a Dell Studio 15, which can playback HD content effortlessly and handle older games easily and newer ones at lower resolutions and settings.

If you want a desktop replacement with 17" screen which can play all games at decent settings and has a powerful CPU, look no further than the Studio 17.

But if your main aim is GAMING, then this HP laptop is the perfect choice.

If you don't want 17" studio, and want 15" but still want to have a good GPU and a nice CPU, get an XPS 1530, but be warned that the 8600m GT in the XPS is FLAWED and has a very short expected lifespan due to a bug in the manufacturing process.


----------



## unni (Aug 25, 2008)

I paid a visit to some of the shops in Bengaluru (Croma near Forum, Laptop World in Shivaji Nagar, ComputerWareHouse in MG Road, Computer Planet in MG Road and Croma in MG Road). I was able to find XPS M1530 only in Brigade Road Croma. There, the price is exactly same as what is mentioned in the Dell site. In fact, from what I understand from the words of the sales person, purchasing from Croma and purchasing directly from Dell's site are same. Even if you are purchasing from Croma, what they will do is place your order in Dell's website (just like what we can do ourselves). After selecting the configuration, they will place your order and the system will be delivered to your address after 10-15 days. Regarding the payment, if you are paying using credit card, Dell guy will call you one phone after placing the order for the card number. The only advantage, I see, in purchasing from Croma is that you can get 2 years extended warranty by paying some extra. Also, they do not charge any service charges for using credit cards.

Coming to my lappy choice:
      I thought what would happen if I just pay a visit to some of the shops on Saturday. I will just check out how XPS M1530 and HP dv5-1015tx looks in real. So, I did. After going through some of the shops (which I mentioned earlier), I reached Croma. There, I saw XPS M1530 for the first name with my naked eyes. I saw  HP one also. I have to say, I fell in love with HP one at first sight itself. In my opinion, the HP one looks better than XPS. Some portions of my brain took over the portion which was telling me not to buy *any *laptop till XPS with Centrino 2 and 9600GT is out. Within 45 minutes, I walked out of the store with the HP dv5-1015tx. 
Price: Rs. 64999/- (including taxes)
I paid some Rs. 3500 extra for extended 2 year warranty (provided by Croma, not HP).

Once again, thank you all for your replies.


----------



## m-jeri (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^^

wise and obvious choice.... build qlty of HP is highly appreciated...


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

gratZ on the big buy.


----------



## sumit8695 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Unni,

Please let me know whether the free wifi music device, mouse & pen drive are to be obtained through web  redemption. Or, are those items provided at the time of purchase itself ?

HP india website mentions only the wifi music device as part of its promotional offer for pavilion notebooks, which is to be processed through web redemption.

Thanks,
Sumit


----------



## unni (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks very much guys.


sumit8695 said:


> Please let me know whether the free wifi music device, mouse & pen drive are to be obtained through web  redemption. Or, are those items provided at the time of purchase itself ?


They didn't provide at the time of purchase. They told me to register in *hp.com/in/promotions. I will get only the wi-music device.

From HP's site:


> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]REDEMPTION PROCESS [/FONT][FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif] 2 Simple steps to avail of this offer[/FONT]* *Step 1*                                                                                                 Please fill-in *Online Claim Form*, which is available at the end of this page after you click on "Register Me" button.
> On submitting the form a* redemption code* will be generated and it will be emailed to you. This is an auto-generated email, so please ensure you provide your correct email address.
> The redemption code is important and should be mentioned in all the communication with the HP Redemption Cell.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           *Step 2*                                                                                                 Please send the following documents to the required address (Given below). All these documents are required in order to avail the Offer. Incomplete claim is subject to rejection.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           1                                                                                                 [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Copy of Purchase invoice. Please mention your redemption code on the invoice copy[/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           2                                                                                                 Original Bar Coded product serial number. This is pasted on the cardboard packaging of your Compaq Presario product.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           3                                                                                                 Please make a Demand Draft of Rs. 500 (per product purchased) drawn in favour of '*Solutions Integrated Marketing Services Pvt Ltd' *payable at New Delhi towards handling and processing charges.
> You can also send us a Cheque for Rs.500, payable at par, in favour of *Solutions Integrated Marketing Services Pvt Ltd'.* However, the gift will be shipped only after the payment has been realised. Outstation Cheques will not be accepted.
> ...


Please note that the offer is valid on purchase made from *01 July 2008 - 31 August 2008*. Online Redemption open till *10 September  2008 . *Last date for receiving documents at HP Redemption Cell is *20 Septemeber 2008 (from the same link).*


----------



## sumit8695 (Aug 26, 2008)

Unni, many thanx....


----------



## acewin (Aug 26, 2008)

good luck sumit.

Unni how is the laptop working for you.


----------



## sumit8695 (Aug 27, 2008)

I purchased the laptop yesterday.... It's simply awesome (at least till now !!)

I had been waiting long for Centrino 2 laptops...... Although I would have been more satisfied with P8xxx instead of P7350, still it seems dv5-1015tx is worth the wait.

Thanx guys for ur valuable clarifications/feedbacks.


----------



## unni (Aug 27, 2008)

@Sumit, congrats man. How much did it cost you?
@acewin, I didn't get much time to spend with the lappy yet. I feel like a soldier who was called back for duty right after marriage. Lot of work. I will have to wait till September 5 (Friday) to start really using it. I will try to give you a review soon. If you want to know anything specific, please post it here.


----------



## sumit8695 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Unni,

It cost me Rs. 66,800. It includes RAM upgrade to 4 GB. Also, they provided me headphone & optical mouse as part of their offer.


----------



## unni (Aug 27, 2008)

When you upgraded to 4 GB (from 3 GB), did you pay for 1 GB or 2GB? I mean, since the 1 GB already inside the lappy cannot be used, did they take it and give you a 2GB one instead?


----------



## acewin (Aug 27, 2008)

good buy sumit congratulations, I think this thread can easily work out as a good review section for digit people, about the feel of owning this lappy.


----------



## sumit8695 (Aug 28, 2008)

@Unni, I paid for 1 GB ... they gave me 2 GB, and kept 1 GB with them.

@acewin, many thanks......and yes, I will let my feelings about the laptop known after detailed exploration of the same.


----------



## aytus (Aug 28, 2008)

we are still waiting for your review. but take ur time and post a nice one.


----------



## coolmel (Sep 17, 2008)

hey guys!

i never knew a topic on the DV5t would have existed here. Anyways, i am one of the lucky few who bought this mean machine when it just came into India in August.  Must say its a beast. Like the problem of choice with the XPS existed here, my only concern was graphics and HP delivered. Its simply a gr8 laptop for gaming, and it also plays HD 1080p movies with consummate ease!

Only drawback> the battery. while gaming, it dies out in say 90-100 mins and hwile wrking it does 2 hours, not more. If someone has achieved it, lucky then. 

Unni: This lappy works wonders with any HD stuff. dont worry, bring on ur handycam without worry.


----------



## panamega (Sep 22, 2008)

The 9600gt in hp dv5 has gddr2 or 3? And how much of a difference does it make to have gddr3 over 2?


----------



## nowornever (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi,

I was previously thinking to buy xps1530 but after seeing the config of this sys ,I am delighted.Even HP is offering superior config than dell in the same price range and I thing its a 15.4 inch laptop & not 14.1 as mentioned in 1st post.

I have few doubts:

1)Where can I get this system in pune/Lucknow?If anybody purchased it in any of the cities,please mention shop and price as well with all the accessories u got.....

2)Is there any price diff. in diff. cities 4 same model ?

3)I think HP warranty covers whole India and not state specific...

4)Can anyone tell me 1105 cons and is it relly better as compared 2 xps 1530...??


----------



## acewin (Sep 23, 2008)

panamega said:


> The 9600gt in hp dv5 has gddr2 or 3? And how much of a difference does it make to have gddr3 over 2?



it is DDR2 the thread starter mentioned it.
DDR3 is alot much better than DDR3

check HP retailer and dealers in Pune/Lucknow they would be having this model in store or can get it for you.


----------



## razial (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi to All,

     if i am not wrong, for Dell XPS M1530 u will probably get onsite support(i think its by default), but for HP DV5-1015tx u certainly have to go for offsite support (even after extending warranty),

specs are one thing but please tell me overall whose after sales service is better

and for hp only vista drivers are avail, definately no-no support for other os, what about dell, is other os are easier to work with?


----------



## nowornever (Sep 29, 2008)

hp as overall better service.Their centres are located in all major towns and cities.

Guys,
Can anyone tell me that hpdv5 will be cheaperin pune or lucknow?


----------



## AshwinDR (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Guys,

  I am one of the guys who have brought the dv5-1015tx very recently around 1 week back, so listing my views on the reserch that went behind this laptop.I will also give you a sneak review of the same as per a user perspective in the coming days.

After searching over the internet for nearly 3 months for buying a laptop which should have a decent config and a very good GPU in the indian market i bought the above laptop. 

Here were some of my considerations while going for the laptop.
1. Decent CPU and a good GPU.
2. Good Looks and Nice Build Quality.
3. Good Service for the laptop purchased.
4. Good Display and decent sound quality for watching some movies.

After searching for such a long time, i was completely confused in buying the laptops but listed down a few potential stuffs that i made as the final list and selected the above one, so the list goes as below

1. Sony Vaio CR353/L -> Great Looks , Very good CPU, one of the best displays in the market with very good sound effect and a low end GPU of 128 MB ATI Card.
-I got a deal of 53.5 k for the same

2. Dell xps 1530 -> Stunning looks,  Very good CPU, Not so good display and very bad sound effect compare to any others of the same range and a very nice GPU of Nvidea 8600GT
- I got a deal of 63k for the same

3. Compaq CQ-137TX -> Not so great looks, very good CPU, Good Display and good sound but not that great GPU of Nvidea 9200GS 
-I got a deal of 49k for the same

4. HP Pavilion DV5-1015Tx -> Good Looks but not as stunning as a xps 1530 or a Vaio either but decent enough. Very Good CPU, Good Display, stunning sound extremely good quality and very good graphics card of Nvidea 9600GT with 512MB dedicated memory and an additional TV Tuner Card.

- I got a deal of 64.5 k with a kodak camera free as everyone knows as well as a HP scanner cum printer cum copier free from the shop.

In the meanwhile i had also considered other brands of laptops such as lenovo, toshiba, asus and so on as well as other models such as inspiron or a studio and so on but i found these 4 were one of the best bets according to me.

Sony was the most attractive of them for me but did not go for the same because of the graphics card it has, so removed the option.
Then i saw the compaq laptop and somehow felt that it did not have the finish and the build quality of the ones these days. So ditched it even though it is the best value for money stuff.

Then there were only 2 competetors with me although my budet was around 50-55k when i started looking for the lappies. the xps 1530 and the dv5-1015tx.

I loved the looks of the xps, the red one is truely awesome as well as the feel of the laptop, the design and everything but as i have mentioned that its not only about looks and design but its also about value for money and a mean machine hence i went for the dv5-1015tx

The reasons for choosing the same were 
1. HP service is lot better than dell these days.
2. For nearly same price as xps i am getting a better CPU and the GPU with more speed RAM Interface(Bus Speed). (core 2duo 8100 Vs core 2 duo P7350) (Nvidea 8600GT (256MB dedicated) Vs Nvidea 9600GT (512MB dedicated)) 667Mhz Vs 800Mhz.
3. Effective cost of laptop after the 2 gifts (64.5k - 8k(camera) - 4k(printer, copier, scanner)) is around 52.5k.
4. An Inbuilt TV Tuner Card additionally for watching and recording the tv stuff.

I will post some of the snaps and a review of the laptop quite soon. Hope this stuff would help many of the laptop buyers around and ask me any questions if you have on the same as i am quite happy answering the same.

Regards
Ashwin


----------



## acewin (Sep 29, 2008)

> 1. HP service is lot better than dell these days.
> 2. For nearly same price as xps i am getting a better CPU and the GPU with more speed RAM Interface(Bus Speed). (core 2duo 8100 Vs core 2 duo P7350) (Nvidea 8600GT (256MB dedicated) Vs Nvidea 9600GT (512MB dedicated)) 667Mhz Vs 800Mhz.
> 3. Effective cost of laptop after the 2 gifts (64.5k - 8k(camera) - 4k(printer, copier, scanner)) is around 52.5k.
> 4. An Inbuilt TV Tuner Card additionally for watching and recording the tv stuff.



yup P series processors are cooler than T series.
Good you goot goodies with the purchase.


----------



## nowornever (Oct 3, 2008)

AshwinDR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am one of the guys who have brought the dv5-1015tx very recently around 1 week back, so listing my views on the reserch that went behind this laptop.I will also give you a sneak review of the same as per a user perspective in the coming days.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ashwin,

Congrats for dv5.I am really interested in buying dv5.Please clear few of my doubts:

1)What is the default warranty of this 1015tx.onsite/offsite.Do you know the price of extending the warrant of 1yr/2yr?

2)I live in pune/Lucknow.If u know anywhere the availability of this sytem here,Please post..

3)Exactly what accessories ,u got by default with this laptop and the other additional accessories supplied by you retailer..please post(if possible pics as well)

4)Howz the quality of kodak digi cam  and integrated laptop webcam?

5)HAVE U INSTALLED WINDOWS XP on it.I have heard that there is some prob in intallation of win xp.Please install and let us know..

Thanks in advance..

Cheers..


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

naah installing XP is not a problem, the problem is HP does not give OS discs, hence if you install anyother OS your pre-loaded OS will go.
I do not know if there is anyway to save that.


----------



## coolmel (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey doc, congrats on buyin the best lappy of 08, the DV5. Hp recently added two more models to the Dv5 lineup, identical to the configs of the 1015tx, but one sporting an AMD processor and ATI radeon HD card.

All companies are offering a years warranty. that applies for HP also right.

anyways, i have been having this baby for over a month now and here are some catches..

1. After non stop gaming or video watching of over 2-3 hours, the left side gets hot and some portions of the games, start to lag. But this was tested in normal working conditions without an air conditioner. If the coolings better than its another story.

most of all, it plays demanding games with ease, no doubt i saw this. same for 1080p videos.


----------



## acewin (Oct 4, 2008)

They charge you up for the OS also.


----------



## nitansh (Oct 5, 2008)

hey friends, i am looking for a laptop in 55-60 k range. HP dv-1015tx is one of the shortlisted laptops in my budget. So, please any of its user can anyone reply to my queries-
1) How is its battery life compared to XPS 1530?
2) how is its keypad?
3) Has anyone tried dual booting XP & VISTA on it?
4) Also please mention its pros & cons...

THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

nitansh people have already mentioned whatever you have asked.
>>battery life is same as Dell normal 6-cell battery. Better 9-cell battery is little costlier this is for Dell and HP both, in Dell you can change to 9-cell. Same we suggest for HP ask them to change to 9-cell battery if you can pay the extra bucks.
>>Keypad is good
>>OS is pre-installed on the HDD (you can consider it a con if you wanna change OS, you will loose Vista, that is what I think)
>>pros is the config and cons is also the same.
P7350 proccy is coolest core 2 Duo proccy
very good GPU 9600GT M, biggest pro and biggest con as such good GPU also generates good heat. you should really read the thread for what others have said. coolmel just commented on his 1 month old HP lappy. This will happen in Dell XPS also,


----------



## nitansh (Oct 5, 2008)

acewin said:


> nitansh people have already mentioned whatever you have asked.
> >>battery life is same as Dell normal 6-cell battery. Better 9-cell battery is little costlier this is for Dell and HP both, in Dell you can change to 9-cell. Same we suggest for HP ask them to change to 9-cell battery if you can pay the extra bucks.
> >>Keypad is good
> >>OS is pre-installed on the HDD (you can consider it a con if you wanna change OS, you will loose Vista, that is what I think)
> ...



Thanx for ur reply. U have cleared my all doubts & i think i will go for it. But while reading its review in Notebookcheck.com, they said it is not good for using it in outdoors, can u please check this? Because i have to use this laptop in college, that means many times i have to use it outdoors also. 
Once again thank u for ur reply.


----------



## acewin (Oct 5, 2008)

well this lappy would need good cooling environments, I think that is what they meant by saying outdoors.
I am using a compaq 6510b, it does not generates much of heat. hence I use it too bad, putting it everywhere, but when heat sinks get covered with dust due to my negligence it also gets heaten up(do not have an AC in my home). 

Hence I say again you will have to keep it in cooler areas for long usage per day. otherwise buying a heat sink docks for laptop would be good.


----------



## JimmyJ (Oct 8, 2008)

Thats a real good buy, congrats man 

Hey lucky you, got a good set of gifts, are we able to select what can be the gift? And do we have to bargain a lot?

Also any idea if there is a 12 cell option and the price. This laptops on con is its low battery. The battery doesn't look similar to the Dell XPS 1530. If I erember the dell has a 65 whr battery while HP has it in the range of 45- 50 not sure

When working in outdoor one more thing to look is the glare and how much the images can be seen on the screen. There where comments mentioning that the Infinity screen adds to a lot of reflection.

So is the screen the Infinity? Also what is the resolution of the screen


----------



## razial (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi to all,


i know a few details about hp , so sharing with u all

as of the preinstalled os, hp is not providing os cds but there is a program in recovery manager in all programs that allows to write recovery cds,
if u have formated and didn't created discs, simply call to tech support of hp, they will send it to u for free (one copy only)

as op the warranty issue, it comes with default offsite one year warranty, u have to go to service center

as of loading xp , pleaseeeeee tell me someone has installed xp on this notebook,
if yes please tell me how u have installed, 
i mean to say please provide the sata ahci controller driver link
i tried with no of sata drivers but not sucessful


----------



## AshwinDR (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Guys,

   As most of you are asking for a brief look at this laptop, ill get some snaps of the same and share with you.

As far as the image of the webcam is concerned its very decent. I have even checked the TV tuner card for the same. Its quite good too.

Anyways would post a review of the lappy with some snaps in few days 


Regards
Ashwin


----------



## nowornever (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Ashwin,

I am eagerly awaiting for your review..plz post it soon..


----------



## Boot_Comp (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi,
Where can we get this laptop in Bangalore? And is there any difference in the prices depending on the shops?


----------



## unni (Oct 13, 2008)

I bought it from Croma in M.G. Road on 24th August. At that time, it was available in Computer Planet in MG Road and 2-3 HP Shops in & around Madiwala (in addition to Croma). In all these shops, the price difference was about 500 Rs. (with Croma being the lowest @ 64,999). In addition to this 500 Rs. difference, 2 or 3 shops said that they will have a 1.5 - 2% service charge if you use credit card. The main reason I bought from Croma was because of the 2 year extended warranty (making total 3 years) for an extra 3800 Rs.


----------



## Boot_Comp (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I asked yesterday at Staples and they quoted 63,900/- for this model.

Also they told me that I can extend the warranty anytime during the first year for another 2 years. Has anyone done this or know it that is possible for HP laptops?


----------



## panamega (Oct 28, 2008)

*To owners of 1530 and dv51015 tx* : A few benchmark numbers from some of the more demanding games today would be very helpful for the rest of us to reach a decision between the two


----------



## hellgate (Oct 28, 2008)

my vendor out here is offering me a HP DV6767TX for 50k.
config:
C2D T5550 1.83GHz,2MB L2
3GB DDR2 667
250GB hdd
DVDrw
8400m GS 256MB
15.4" widescreen display and the rest as usual.
is it a gud deal?
For detailed config check here

ran FC2 at medium settings,no HDR and got bout 3+ fps.
3DMark06 score was 1882.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 28, 2008)

^^ 8400M is a card meant for HTPC setup and it is not at atll recommended for gaming.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 29, 2008)

^^^  yup that i know.min is a 8600m GT or 9500m GT.but all i wanna know is that is 50k a good deal 4 that lappy or sud i consider somethin else.i wanna keep it as low as possible (the price), cuz i dont hav much mponey left after pc upgrades and buying a psp.


----------



## acewin (Oct 29, 2008)

no not that a good deal.
Check another model Compaq Q45-137, its better than this one, and is lesser priced now I think,

as I checked in stabples today it was priced something 46K


----------



## hellgate (Oct 30, 2008)

sorry gave a wrong info in my post FC2 ran at 30+ fps and not 3+


----------



## tusharlad (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread has put me too in a great confusion
I have made my mind to purchase DELL XPS 1530 again ( I had purchased it in May 08 )

I would have to think again before deciding.

Thanks a lot to all of you


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  yup that i know.min is a 8600m GT or 9500m GT.but all i wanna know is that is 50k a good deal 4 that lappy or sud i consider somethin else.i wanna keep it as low as possible (the price), cuz i dont hav much mponey left after pc upgrades and buying a psp.



seriously, if you play lot of games, get a gaming desktop instead. For 50k, you can only get a decent laptop that will be able to play games at medium setting for maybe 6 months after that it won't be able to play much games.

But for same amount you get one hell of a desktop.

If you want good gaming laptop, you need to get something like DV5 with 9600M GT.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 31, 2008)

^^^  i think i've somewat of a gaming desktop (plz read my siggy).

i know its not even mid-end gaming system but i cant afford anything more than this now.Corei7 planned in Jan.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2008)

That's a damn good gaming desktop dude. 

In my opinion, you should look for a touchscreen tablet.


----------



## tusharlad (Nov 2, 2008)

AshwinDR said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> As most of you are asking for a brief look at this laptop, ill get some snaps of the same and share with you.
> 
> ...



Hi Ashwin

We are eager for your review. Please post it soon. I perticularly has to make a purchase decision between Xps 1530 and Hp's model


----------



## unni (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are some scores so that those who are confused between XPS M1530 and DV5-1015tx can make a better decision:

*FPS obtained using Fraps:*
(Resolution is 1280x800 if not mentioned).
1. GTA San Andreas - All settings set at maximum- constant 25 fps
2. Need for Speed Most Wanted - All settings set at maximum (1024x768 resolution ) - average of 25 fps in a cop chase involving lot of cop cars and other vehicles
3. BioShock - All settings set at maximum - average of 25 fps in a scene with 2-3 water 'falls' and 3-4 enemies
4. Gears of War - All settings set at maximum- average of 13 fps on a fighting scene, 16+ during normal scenes
5. Crysis - All settings set at 'high' (not 'very high') with antialiasing off - 9 fps in a shooting scene involving a tank and 4-5 soldiers, 14-18 fps in front of ocean

*Results of Crysis GPU benchmark:*
When I ran Crysis GPU benchmark (available in the game folder) with all settings 'high', results are as follows:

With all settings at 'very high' with AA off, Texture Quality at 'high' and Shaders Quality at 'high'
Average FPS: 8.71
Min FPS: 5.36 at frame 1360, Max FPS: 10.83 at frame 981
Average Tri/Sec: -4375069, Tri/Frame: -502476
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -1.82

When I ran Crysis GPU benchmark with all settings set at 'high' with AA off, results are
Average FPS: 9.65
Min FPS: 5.23 at frame 1322, Max FPS: 12.42 at frame 984
Average Tri/Sec: -9686599, Tri/Frame: -1003942
Recorded/Played Tris ratio: -0.91

*Windows Vista Experience Rating*
The Windows (Vista Home Premium) Experience Index Rating is 4.9. 
Details are below:
Processor Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P7350 @ 2.00GHz - 4.9
Memory (RAM) 3.00 GB - 5.9 
Graphics NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT - 4.9 
Gaming graphics 1790 MB Total available graphics memory - 5.3 
Primary hard disk - 5.3 


*3DMark06*
3DMark06 Score: 4153 3DMarks
Settings used:
Anti-Aliasing - None
Anti-Aliasing Quality - 0
Texture Filtering - Optimal
Anisotropic Level    - 1
VS Profile - 3_0
PS Profile -    3_0
Force full precision - No
Disable HW shadow mapping - No
Disable post-processing     - No
Force software vertex shader    - No
Color mipmaps - No
Force software FP filtering - No
Repeat tests - Off
Fixed framerate -    Off

All these results were obtained using the nVidia driver given by HP. The game was run for about 30 seconds to obtain the Fraps fps ratings. The average rating from Fraps is calculated based on the lowest and highest rates obtained during this 30 second scene. I will post more accurate Fraps results later.


----------



## tusharlad (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks Bro,
It will be much better if you can post its detailed review with pics.
BTW I enquired about this model at chroma surat, the sales person informed that they can bring a piece from Ahmedabad and will cost some 62500 rs without any scheme.
Oone more dealer was ready to bring that Hp model at 66000 rs. I think this prices are bit too high. No where I found this model on shelf to see.


----------



## panamega (Nov 10, 2008)

To those on the edge of buying a laptop, rumours abound that dell will be coming out with a new 16inch lappy equipped with 9600gt this month. So probably it's better to wait for some more time. 

link:
*forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=291340


----------



## harisankar98 (Nov 17, 2008)

unni said:


> Here are some scores so that those who are confused between XPS M1530 and DV5-1015tx can make a better decision:
> 
> *FPS obtained using Fraps:*
> (Resolution is 1280x800 if not mentioned).
> ...



Unni..
        am also lukin forward to buying dv5 1015tx..confused b/w 1015 and xps 1530.. ma frnd having xps can play crysis in med details properly..
 hwz crysis in medium settings in ur dv5?? how much fps did u get?? 

also anyone knows the price of dv5-1016tx ??


----------



## unni (Nov 18, 2008)

harisankar98 said:


> ma frnd having xps can play crysis in med details properly..
> hwz crysis in medium settings in ur dv5?? how much fps did u get??


I ran Crysis at medium settings. Instead of giving an average fps rate from a random scene, I decided to check the frame rate I get at the beginning of the game so that you can compare the same scenes in XPS. The results are as below. 

*Crysis FPS (Obtained Using Fraps):
*Resolution: 1280x800, AA off
_Value given outside bracket is that of medium settings, value inside the bracket is that of high settings._ _After I posted the previous results, my video bios was upgraded. So, I checked the frame rates with all settings at 'high' once again._

1. In the very first scene in which the scientist says about North Koreans taking over the island, the frame rate was a constant 27-28 (16-17).
2. In the next scene in which an aircraft is shown (after displaying "seven days later"), it became 7-9 (5-7).
3. In the next scene (inside the plane), it was at 13-14 (9-10). Towards the end of this scene when the planes hatch opened, it fell to 9 (6-7).
4. During the jumping scene, it was at 17 (9-10) when you are looking around. 5. When I fell into the sea, it became 14-15 (9). 
6. When I started walking around the island (where the turtle is lying), it was 15-17 (9-10) once in a while reaching 21.

When I choose the 'optimal settings' option available in Crysis, the games sets everything at 'high' @1280x800 & AA off_.

_*Results of Crysis GPU benchmark:
*At all 'medium', 1280x800, AA off:
    Play Time: 113.45s, Average FPS: 17.63
    Min FPS: 11.79 at frame 1947, Max FPS: 23.27 at frame 107
    Average Tri/Sec: 14562692, Tri/Frame: 826083
    Recorded/Played Tris ratio: 1.11

*3DMark06:*
3DMark06 Score: 4294 3DMarks
Settings used:
Anti-Aliasing - None
Anti-Aliasing Quality - 0
Texture Filtering - Optimal
Anisotropic Level    - 1
VS Profile - 3_0
PS Profile -    3_0
Force full precision - No
Disable HW shadow mapping - No
Disable post-processing     - No
Force software vertex shader    - No
Color mipmaps - No
Force software FP filtering - No
Repeat tests - Off
Fixed framerate -    Off

If possible, pelase do a similar check on your friend's XPS and post the results here.

I actually played Crysis for more than 5 hours with all settings 'high' (since the game chose it when I clicked 'optimal settings'). I thought that I am getting >20 fps since I didn't feel any jerkiness (except an occassional less than 1 second jerk under heavy shooting). I came to know it is close to 15 or less only when I ran Fraps.


----------



## nareshkummar (Nov 18, 2008)

Guys,

I am still not able to take a decision...between HP and Dell. I live in Mysore. 
I am comparing the models with the same price range of about Rs. 65K.

HP Pros:
- Great GFx Card
- Great Build and Looks
HP Cons:
- Low Battery
- Can get only upto P7350 and nothing above that.

Dell Studio Pros:
- LED Display
- Can opt for P8400
- Better Battery
- 2MP Web Camera
- Backlit Keyboard
- 320GB HDD

Dell Studio Cons:
- Bad GFx Card
- Mediocre Build
- Mediocre Speaker Quality

Dell XPS Cons:
- No Centrino 2
- No Backlit Keyboard
- Only 256MB 8600M GT GFx Card


My Scope of work with laptop:
- Video Conversions for use with ipod
- Play Mid Level Games. Not too Hard core
- Lot of internet chatting and Video Calls
- Lot of Graphic designs using Adobe and Corel

Questions:
1. Does anyone know what is the HP webcam resolution? Does it perform well compared to Dell's.
2. Dell's GFX card - Is it really flawed?
3. Do i really need a 6MB cache processor for fast video conversions ?
4. How far does a GFx card affect your PC experience ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 18, 2008)

panamega said:


> To those on the edge of buying a laptop, rumours abound that dell will be coming out with a new 16inch lappy equipped with 9600gt this month. So probably it's better to wait for some more time.
> 
> link:
> *forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=291340



i really hope that this time they (DELL) do release the lappy with 9xxx series of gpu.. i hv been waiting for a year now... 

anyone still can put more light onto this rumour/fact ????? please..!!



nareshkummar said:


> Questions:
> 1. Does anyone know what is the HP webcam resolution? Does it perform well compared to Dell's.
> 2. Dell's GFX card - Is it really flawed?
> 3. Do i really need a 6MB cache processor for fast video conversions ?
> 4. How far does a GFx card affect your PC experience ?



2.) well, its NOT flawed, (in few cases of over heating issues..) but since its a 8xxx series of gpu as compared to HP DV series 9xxx series of gpu, there are sum differences (ofcourse..) where the HP's 9xxx series of gpu wins...

3.) if u hv good amount of RAM (like say 3-4 GB) and working in DUAL channel, there wont be any problem...(afaik)...

4.) a dedicated (separate) gfx card is ALWAYS recommended for a hassel free PC like experience on the lappy, be it for watching movies, playing medium level games or jus surfing too.. as none of us wat to hv the RAM shared with an onboard (inbuilt) gpu wen the RAM itself it at a paltry size of jus 2 GB.. so it never hurts to get a lappy with a dedicated gpu card...and it does make a hell of a difference..wen compared to shared gfx memory.. 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## acewin (Nov 18, 2008)

@naresh I think they have removed dv5-1015tx  and 1016tx from the market I think


----------



## nareshkummar (Nov 19, 2008)

> 2.) well, its NOT flawed, (in few cases of over heating issues..) but since its a 8xxx series of gpu as compared to HP DV series 9xxx series of gpu, there are sum differences (ofcourse..) where the HP's 9xxx series of gpu wins...
> 
> 3.) if u hv good amount of RAM (like say 3-4 GB) and working in DUAL channel, there wont be any problem...(afaik)...
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!!



acewin said:


> @naresh I think they have removed dv5-1015tx  and 1016tx from the market I think



A dealer i know, told me that he can still get me dv5-1015tx....He told me that HP has decided to keep it in market for couple of months more...
Should i go with it?
Why did they remove it in the first place? Is it flawed?
Or should i wait for any new release? Are they planning for one?

Do you suggest any substitute for this model?


----------



## acewin (Nov 19, 2008)

if you can get it, then it is best buy. When Dell will get 9600M GT in then its price will go above 70K for sure. currently same config cost almost 65K with 8600 GT for Dell

besides it few recommended upgrade for dv5 is getting 4GB RAM instead of 3GB and 8-cell battery.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 20, 2008)

@ nareshkummar : not a problem buddy.. 

@ acewin: yup, nice point said abt DELL with their new 9xxx series of gpu...i too think the same abt the price hike..


----------



## nareshkummar (Nov 25, 2008)

My vendor failed to get hold of a HP DV5 1105tx. I am confused again.
Hence I decided to do some more investigation. I started looking into Dell Studio 15.
Heard most people agreeing that XPS line needs a change. So leaving that out...

So I made an analysis between Non-Configurable HP DV5-1105tx and Configurable Dell Studio 15 in the same price range. Price Range 65K.
I have also given my weightage to various features.

*www.free-imagehosting.net/photos/Picture1.jpg

For eg:
Dell Build Includes negative points like, Heavier Build, customizable colors
HP build includes points like, hp logo glow, onyx paint job.
Graphics;
I am not a hard core pc gamer. I own a PS2. 
But then i would work a lot in Adobe and Corel Draw. Also I would like to play COD4, FEAR at medium, medium low settings.

Now all you guys are welcome to comment and give me suggestions. You can also point out things that i have missed or on those that i have made wrong assumptions.


----------



## acewin (Nov 25, 2008)

not sure from where you got the list but it is good, except of some parts. you could have also given the link if you have not made this on your own.
HP battery life is very good. The battery in consideration here is normal battery which in alot of the laptop woud give 3.5 Hrs if they do not have 9600GT, that is why recommendation goes for better battery which in general case would have given almost 5-6 Hrs but here would give almost 3-3.5 Hrs

the 9600MGT included has given alot many of the problems

Then comes display and screen res here also HP is better than the standard Dell monitor,
The one havin 1400x900 display costs almost 6K addition to base price.

Same does 4GB RAM, you got option to get this RAM upgrade done in HP also, at the time of buying.

Backlit keyboard is something a plus but then again adds 1100 bucks.
Dell gives option of gettin Fingerprint Reader added so you missed that.

TV Tuner card is one of the bundled goodie for dv5-105tx and is not there in general dv5 series model.

In short HP and Dell are very good worth, it just that this model had lots and lots of huge Plus, and HP removed from market

The config of the Dell Stuido you have suggested will come around 70K including tax whereas HP one was in 65K. All currently available HP dv5 now have 256MB cards and none having 9600MGT or such goodies as in dv5-1015 or 1016

Dell charges for the carrycase also separately I think so there goes your 2.6K if you opted for it.

Bluetooth is not a goody its already in the bundle of both HP and Dell


----------



## unni (Nov 25, 2008)

@acewin
How did you come to know that HP DV5-1015tx is removed from market?


----------



## nareshkummar (Nov 25, 2008)

acewin said:


> not sure from where you got the list but it is good, except of some parts. you could have also given the link if you have not made this on your own.
> HP battery life is very good. The battery in consideration here is normal battery which in alot of the laptop woud give 3.5 Hrs if they do not have 9600GT, that is why recommendation goes for better battery which in general case would have given almost 5-6 Hrs but here would give almost 3-3.5 Hrs
> 
> the 9600MGT included has given alot many of the problems
> ...



Yeah. I made this on my own...Just now realized that i have made a mistake on typing the model no.
I have given my weightage also...

The whole point of comparison here is, what all you can get for the price range of 65K.
In India we dont have the option to customize HP. Thats the main problem here.
Anyways I am from Mysore, i visited couple of shops here.
They said the can still get me the HP dv5 1015tx laptop. They first quoted 63990+Taxes. Later on bargain they only came down to 62500+Taxes.
The Infinity Display is great only when we plan to use it in dark lighting conditions. The glossy surface gives out lots of reflection it seems. (I havent seen it for myself)
And by the way WLED 1440x will give you more desk space and it will consume lesser power. But the graphics card here is the only problem in Studio.
What do you mean 9600MGT has given lots of problems? 
Have any info about HP webcam lag?

Finally should i buy HP or not?


----------



## acewin (Nov 26, 2008)

well 9600MGT does not have lots of problem, its just its a new card. Gives heat, and would need alot better cooling than now.
8600GT or HD3450 or HD3650 are old cards, much work already done to make them cooler for normal laptops. 
I do accept the resolution point you have mentioned, but 1400 on 15.4 screen will become very less but is something which should have been there in dv5-1015tx. HP could have given a more better display.


----------



## unni (Dec 3, 2008)

@nowornever, nitansh, Boot_Comp, panamega, tusharlad, harisankar98, nareshkummar & ashu888ashu888
Guys, have you purchased or decided to purchase any laptop? I would like to know which model you chose.


----------



## panamega (Dec 3, 2008)

Didn't know we get MSI laptops here:
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/MSI_GX620/551-93412-616-1.html

Anybody aware of their quality and after sales service?


----------



## acewin (Dec 3, 2008)

you should read the whole techtree review and check the pros and cons they have given


----------



## harisankar98 (Dec 4, 2008)

MSI laptops are available here @ cochin.......

there is only one dealer for the whole kerala.. i have contacted them.. but even they are not sure abt the config

from wot they have told me, the config will be..

MSI GX620

p8400
nvidia 9600mgt ddr3 512 mb!!!!!!!
4 gigs ram
WSXGA+ lcd screen
Blueray reader and DVD super multi writer

etc....... 

he said it will cost 72k with Vista..
I asked him if its available without vista.. 
he hasnt replied yet, since he gotta ask his manager in DELHI to get a reply..
I think it will be available without Vista.. i.e. with Freedos..
then it will cost near 67k....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^ 

thanx for the info abt MSI.. btw watiing the price excl. Vista OS..  from u


----------



## harisankar98 (Dec 7, 2008)

hey  i got the final specs confirmed


CPU : p7350 2 Ghz..  ( not 8400   )

RAM : 4 gigs

GPU : 9600m gt ddr3 512mb

blueray reader/ dvd writer

WSXGA+ screen....


all this comes for 68k...........


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

^^

hey thanx for this...but the GPU info is really mouthwatering.. a 9xxx gt and tat too 512 MB ??? mg: mg:

wat abt the fsb speed of the cpu and L2 cache speed ???


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 14, 2008)

dv5-1015tx all the way.... xps no where stands near about it
i was the guy who started 1 thread for it... Too bad i am still awaiting a laptop due to late scholarships payment.....


i hav heard rumors dat 1015 has been taken off the market... seriously don't wanna so... may buy this in a month or so.....
also there is a way to install xp over vista (vista installed before) even if u have a single partition only in addition to rcovery partition. just google for it, the only issue is the availability of drivers.....


----------



## tom.vipin (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks guys for the help. I was looking to buy an xps.Was'nt aware 1015tx, had this model booked for 65K.Waiting to lay my hands on it.
TO THOSE GUYS WHO OWN AN 1015TX-
How does this laptop hold while playing games ?


----------



## acewin (Dec 15, 2008)

good luck tom on the purchase, let us know how you find it. If you will play alot of games this is a good go. except little small screensize


----------



## harisankar98 (Dec 16, 2008)

Buddies.. 

I have booked for the MSI GX620


config finalized :

p7350 @ 2ghz ( same as dv5 1015tx)

WSXGA+ 15.4" screen ( i.e. 1680 x 1050 )   ( dv5 got just 1280 x 800 ) 
4 GB RAM ( ddr2-800)

320 gb HDD @ 5400 rpm

9600m gt 512mb *DDR3*  ( dv5 got only ddr2.. ddr3 version got 20% more performance )

Blueray reader + supermulti dvd-writer


Price: 66k

*Warranty: 2 years standard warranty ( global warranty for the first year)*

wot do u think? whoz the real winner?????  XPS 1530 or DV5-1015tx or MSI GX620 ???
*
Also the benchmarks of GX620 shows a 3dmark06 score of 5100!!!!!! @ 1280x800*

*also gx620 has company provided overclocking button!!*

 so.. tell me.. who wins????????????

I went for the MSI... coz its got

better GPU,
Blueray writer
better warranty
better LCD screen

and all this for same price!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

 i am dying waiting for it..

also, many reviews say that MSI gx620 generated far less heat compared to dv5.. 

also heard tht it got somewhat better battery backup compared to the dv5.. abt 2 hour 45 minutes..


----------



## jck (Dec 16, 2008)

awesome!!!
ive always felt hp to be overpriced

System Memory


512MB/1GB (DDR2 800) ,Max:4 GB

this is what the msi website says.... confirm with ur dealer

System Memory


512MB/1GB (DDR2 800) ,Max:4 GB

HDD


160GB/250GB/320GB SATA (5400RPM) 

this is what the msi website says.... confirm with ur dealer


----------



## Tekky (Dec 17, 2008)

man where to configure msi gx620 laptop ???

thanks alot !


----------



## acewin (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it would be DDR2 only the mobile gfx or MGT


----------



## harisankar98 (Dec 21, 2008)

nope... its the DDR3 version.......... confirmed............  also it comes with 4 gb ram.. i confirmed that also....  and hard disk is 320 gb...  

all these were confirmed from the dealer..

the gx620 comes only with the ddr3 version of the 9600m gt..


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 23, 2008)

How does the msi one score on looks?


----------



## jck (Dec 23, 2008)

go to the site and look for yourself :-/


----------



## prakash.gourav (Dec 24, 2008)

Scotty knows that websites offer images, i m asking for a personal opinion..


----------



## Tekky (Jan 13, 2009)

hey harisankar how are u buying it ? locally ? if configured then pls post the site man !

thxxxxxx


----------

